# Class 1 division 2 grounding and components



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Please turn caps lock off as it is distracting. Yes it needs to be metallic if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Okay , I see what you are asking. How long is the sealtight and why are you joining two piece instead of using one long piece.


----------



## Ianb007 (Sep 14, 2011)

1. We will be providing a skid to a customer where he has to connect a couple control and power wires to. He wants a conduit feed to skid edge to which he can just connect his conduit to, which will be the coupling.
2. Because we want to install a seal at the coupling where we change from C1 Div2 location to unclassified area.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ianb007 said:


> IF I WANT TO CONNECT 2x PIECES OF LIQUID TIGHT FLEXIBLE NON METALIC CONDUITS WITH A LISTED LIQUID TIGHT CONNECTOR FITTING ON EACH END, DOES THE COUPLING WHICH I WANT TO USE FOR THAT, NEED TO BE GROUNDED IF A GROUND WIRE IS PULLED THROUGH BOTH PIECES OF LIQUID TIGHT ACCORDING TO NEC? (THE COUPLING WILL BE WELDED TO THE GROUNDED SKID). ALSO "MUST" THE COUPLING BE A UL LISTED PART FOR OUR ETL INSTPECTION WITHOUT DOING ALL KINDS OF TESTS TO IT? COUPLINGS THAT ARE BOTH UL AND CSA LISTED ARE NOT TOO EASY TO FIND.



Welcome..:thumbup:



> 501.30 Grounding and Bonding, Class I, Divisions 1
> and 2. Wiring and equipment in Class I, Division 1 and 2
> locations shall be grounded as specified in Article 250 and
> in accordance with the requirements of 501.30(A) and (B).
> ...





> 250.100 Bonding in Hazardous (Classified) Locations.
> Regardless of the voltage of the electrical system, the electrical
> continuity of non–current-carrying metal parts of
> equipment, raceways, and other enclosures in any hazardous
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ianb007 said:


> IF I WANT TO CONNECT 2x PIECES OF LIQUID TIGHT FLEXIBLE NON METALIC CONDUITS WITH A LISTED LIQUID TIGHT CONNECTOR FITTING ON EACH END, DOES THE COUPLING WHICH I WANT TO USE FOR THAT, NEED TO BE GROUNDED IF A GROUND WIRE IS PULLED THROUGH BOTH PIECES OF LIQUID TIGHT ACCORDING TO NEC? (THE COUPLING WILL BE WELDED TO THE GROUNDED SKID). ALSO "MUST" THE COUPLING BE A UL LISTED PART FOR OUR ETL INSTPECTION WITHOUT DOING ALL KINDS OF TESTS TO IT? COUPLINGS THAT ARE BOTH UL AND CSA LISTED ARE NOT TOO EASY TO FIND.



BTW if you don't have an NEC Handbook it would help you to get one if you can .

There is a wealth of commentary in chapter 5 (Article 500) and on that will help you with this type of work..:thumbup:


----------



## Ianb007 (Sep 14, 2011)

4 meters


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

is your liquid tite listed for class 1 div 2 ?, i didn't find any that has CSA except braided liquid tite
and if this is in canada follow the CEC not th NEC


----------



## Ianb007 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes it is listed for Class 1 Div 2. And we are manufacturing it in Canada but it will be shipped to US. We are using both NEC and CEC.


----------

